# I would trade Roy for ...



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

This question was posed in another thread and I thought it would be fun to break down it down.


wizmentor said:


> Can you think of a dozen players
> you'd trade Roy for?


Post the name of one player you would trade Roy for. 

I'll Start with the easiest one - 
I would trade Roy for *Lebron*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll give you Adam Morrison,but I live in North Carolina and I wish the Bobcats front office knew as much about picking players as I do


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, I guess Lebron has a lot of upside, too.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

I think I'd only trade Roy for Roy Three Years From Now... and even then, they'll have to trade Webster's All-Star Year too.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

> This question was posed in another thread and I thought it would be fun to break down it down.
> 
> Post the name of one player you would trade Roy for.


OK, I'm not sure on these, but here are 12 players I think I would trade Roy for.

Lebron James
Dwane Wade
Dwight Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Garnett
Duncan
Kobe
Billups
Nash
Yao Ming
Glibert Arenas
J. O'Neal

perhaps
Bogut
Bosh
Chris Paul

It was really hard to come up with these players. Roy is really going to be one of the leagues best players.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd trade Roy for the #1 pick in next summer's draft.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Nate McVillain said:


> perhaps
> *Bogut*
> Bosh
> Chris Paul
> ...


He is an injury prone center with little chance of taking over games like Roy does. I don't think we trade him for anyone, as he has really high upside with the ability to take over this city. I cant't wait for a few years until we are one of the teams to be at in the league.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I agree with most of Nate Mcvillain's list. I would however exclude exclude Billups, Nash, Jermaine and Bosh. Not that I wouldn't love them on the team, just that for a variety of reasons I would rather hold onto him. I suspect my excluding Nash will be the biggest issue for most people, but we currently don't have a great team to support Steve's game (Miles, Outlaw and Martell would flourish, everyone else, not so much), and he's old enough that it would take us too long to redesign the team around him.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Nate McVillain said:


> OK, I'm not sure on these, but here are 12 players I think I would trade Roy for.
> 
> Lebron James
> Dwane Wade
> ...


Replace Jermaine with Amare (assuming health)...

Bogut has no business being in that group...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Nate McVillain said:


> OK, I'm not sure on these, but here are 12 players I think I would trade Roy for.
> 
> Lebron James
> Dwane Wade
> ...


No way would I trade Roy for O'Neal, Billups, or Nash (at this point).

Definitely not Bogut and maybe not even Duncan, whom I believe has already peaked.

At this point, these are the only players that I'd take without a doubt in my mind:

Lebron James
Dwyane Wade
Dwight Howard

The rest I'd have to think it over first.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Foulzilla said:


> I agree with most of Nate Mcvillain's list. I would however exclude exclude Billups, Nash, Jermaine and Bosh. Not that I wouldn't love them on the team, just that for a variety of reasons I would rather hold onto him. I suspect my excluding Nash will be the biggest issue for most people, but we currently don't have a great team to support Steve's game (Miles, Outlaw and Martell would flourish, everyone else, not so much), and he's old enough that it would take us too long to redesign the team around him.


Nash makes other players better....alot better. Miles and Outlaw would flourish with Nash running the point. Zach would get more easy buckets in the paint, Martel would get more open looks from 3.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Nash makes other players better....alot better. Miles and Outlaw would flourish with Nash running the point. Zach would get more easy buckets in the paint, Martel would get more open looks from 3.


I don't think that Nash would be around long enough for us to make a real chapionship push. If he were playing at this level and was only 26, then yeah.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I don't think that Nash would be around long enough for us to make a real chapionship push. If he were playing at this level and was only 26, then yeah.


Ok I'll agree with that....I was thinking more on the short term whereas you were thinking long term.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

My list:

Lebron James
Kobe Bryant
Tracy McGrady
Yao Ming
Dirk Nowitzki
Kevin Garnett
Tim Duncan
Dwyane Wade
Glibert Arenas
Dwight Howard
Chris Paul
Chris Bosh
Carmelo Anthony
Paul Pierce
Joe Johnson
Elton Brand
Pau Gasol

Tougher calls
Ray Allen
Vince Carter
Tony Parker
Michael Redd
Shawn Marion


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> OK, I'm not sure on these, but here are 12 players I think I would trade Roy for.
> 
> Lebron James
> Dwane Wade
> ...


After hearing arguments, I would take Bogut off the list. Amare would certainly go up there. Nash is a hard call for me. I think we make the playoffs this year with Nash, but the ceiling is low due to his age. Duncan I would certainly leave on the list, he has 5 more years of being a powerhouse in the NBA IMO. 



Minstrel said:


> My list:
> 
> Lebron James
> Kobe Bryant
> ...


 Tmac has back problems and can't seem to to do what his talent suggests he should be able to accomplish. I say no to him.
Paul Pierce, Joe Johnson, Elton Brand, and Pau Gasol are all good players but I don'tthink I would trade Roy for them. PP is similar to Roy but older and does not want to be here. JJ I think is overrated although he is very good and I would consider this trade. Brand, although better, is very similar to Zach and I don't think the trade would help more then it would hurt, although as a talent sway I would agree with you. Gasol would be a tough call.
I say no to all the tougher calls.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> No way would I trade Roy for O'Neal, Billups, or Nash (at this point).
> 
> Definitely not Bogut and maybe not even Duncan, whom I believe has already peaked.
> 
> ...


i agree.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I think it's a little premature to say Roy is better than a player like Bosh, or Chris Paul who are already stars in this league.

Bosh is one of the best up and coming power forward at only 22 years old has averaged close to 23 points, and 9 rebounds on over 50 percent shoot last year. Paul looks like one of the better point guards in a while.

I think you have to take these players over Roy right now, who is a very good player(If you're building for the future, so I'm talking about young stars):

Lebron
Wade
Dwight
Bosh
Paul
Carmelo
Yao
Gordon
Hinrich
*healthy* Amare


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> I think it's a little premature to say Roy is better than a player like Bosh, or Chris Paul who are already stars in this league.
> 
> Bosh is one of the best up and coming power forward at only 22 years old has averaged close to 23 points, and 9 rebounds on over 50 percent shoot last year. Paul looks like one of the better point guards in a while.
> 
> ...


I agree with you for the most part. Tis a good list.
However, I see no reason to put Kirk Kinrich on it. I like him and his game, but I don't think he will ever be all nba or a superstar or anything along those lines. Same goes for Ben Gordon. They are both good players, but neither is a future superstar. The rest of those players make a great list however.

Prunetang


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

handclap problematic said:


> I agree with you for the most part. Tis a good list.
> However, I see no reason to put Kirk Kinrich on it. I like him and his game, but I don't think he will ever be all nba or a superstar or anything along those lines. Same goes for Ben Gordon. They are both good players, but neither is a future superstar. The rest of those players make a great list however.
> 
> Prunetang


*Exactly* what I was thinking.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I would trade Roy for (not in any particular order):

C Anthony
D Wade
L James
G Arenas
J Johnson
A Kirilenko
D Howard
K Bryant
D Nowitzski
A Stoudamire
T Duncan
Y Ming


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I would trade Roy for (not in any particular order):
> 
> C Anthony
> D Wade
> ...


That's about my list. I'd take Stoudemire off, mostly because his knee is likely to limit his effectiveness severely. He'll probably never be a 29ppg player again, and much of that was due to playing in the PHX system with Nash. I'd also perhaps take Duncan and Kirilenko off. They are both at or pretty close to MVP level, but it just seems like they are already on the downslope of their careers. Right now, with the way the CBA is, we've got Roy for the next 7-9 years or so. Over that timeframe, I think he might outperform those other guys, especially considering that right now the rest of our team isn't really ready to make a run anyways.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> No way would I trade Roy for O'Neal, Billups, or Nash (at this point).


You wouldn't trade Roy for the MVP of the last two years? Nash would make every player better around him, and is one of the smartest players in the game, and has an incredible shot. We don't even know for a certainty what Roy will become. Nash is who he is.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Nate McVillain said:


> Tmac has back problems and can't seem to to do what his talent suggests he should be able to accomplish. I say no to him.


Even last season, in the midst of his worst back issues ever, he put up numbers that I think Roy would be fortunate to put up at his peak: 24.4 PPG / 6.5 RPG / 4.8 APG



> Paul Pierce, Joe Johnson, Elton Brand, and Pau Gasol are all good players but I don'tthink I would trade Roy for them. PP is similar to Roy but older and does not want to be here.


I think you're overrating Roy a bit early. Roy has never proven to be an elite scorer like Pierce. Pierce has played his career one step below Kobe and McGrady. Again, that's a level that Roy is unlikely to reach and he'd be a huge success if he did.



> JJ I think is overrated although he is very good and I would consider this trade.


Hmm, I think Johnson is underrated. He's a potent scorer (both as a slasher and perimeter shooter), possesses elite passing and ball-handling skills and rebounds well for a two-guard. I think if anyone were "Paul Pierce but younger" it's Johnson, though with better passing skill.



> Brand, although better, is very similar to Zach and I don't think the trade would help more then it would hurt, although as a talent sway I would agree with you. Gasol would be a tough call.


Brand and Gasol have been playing like elite big men. It would make Randolph expendable, but basically I was thinking of which players would be talent upgrades without adding too much age.



> I say no to all the tougher calls.


I think Allen and Carter are more talented than Roy, but they're a little too old, so I probably would stick with Roy as well. I think Roy could easily end up as good or better than Parker, Marion and Redd, so I'd probably gamble on Roy.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Loyalty4Life said:


> You wouldn't trade Roy for the MVP of the last two years? Nash would make every player better around him, and is one of the smartest players in the game, and has an incredible shot. We don't even know for a certainty what Roy will become. Nash is who he is.


Again, I said earlier that at this point in his career, Nash wouldn't make enough of a lasting impact. No way does this team win a championship within Nash's short window of opportunity. With him, we could probably get into the 2nd or even 3rd round of the playoffs over the next 2 years, but then we'd be digressing as Nash ages and Roy only gets better.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Even last season, in the midst of his worst back issues ever, he put up numbers that I think Roy would be fortunate to put up at his peak: 24.4 PPG / 6.5 RPG / 4.8 APG


But look at the Rockets win total. If TMac could stay healthy, I'd probably trade Roy for him. However, that hasn't been the case and his team has suffered for it.



Minstrel said:


> Hmm, I think Johnson is underrated. He's a potent scorer (both as a slasher and perimeter shooter), possesses elite passing and ball-handling skills and rebounds well for a two-guard. I think if anyone were "Paul Pierce but younger" it's Johnson, though with better passing skill.


You're probably right. Johnson's always been underrated.



Minstrel said:


> I think Allen and Carter are more talented than Roy, but they're a little too old, so I probably would stick with Roy as well. I think Roy could easily end up as good or better than Parker, Marion and Redd, so I'd probably gamble on Roy.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> I don't think we trade him for anyone, as he has really high upside with the ability to take over this city.


You're living in fantasy land pal...

Lebron James, Dwayne Wade, Dwight Howard...all are better players who are at least the same age as Roy, if not younger. 

Granted, there aren't a LOT of guys I'd trade Brandon Roy for, but there are a few.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Again, I said earlier that at this point in his career, Nash wouldn't make enough of a lasting impact. No way does this team win a championship within Nash's short window of opportunity. With him, we could probably get into the 2nd or even 3rd round of the playoffs over the next 2 years, but then we'd be digressing as Nash ages and Roy only gets better.


Nash is 32, so you are right, there are only so many years left with him. But, my guess is he'd have around 6-7 more good years of basketball left. He takes care of himself well, and is rarely injured. Imagine if Nash were to make most if not all of his teammates better for the next 6 years. Was it then worth it to trade for him, even though Roy might become a great player (which we don't even know will happen. It _could _happen) in the years to come? I think it's worth the sacrifice. But that is me.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Also, isn't what the team needs is veteran leadership? If we hang onto the idea that going young is the only key to getting better, we'll never do well. Having a mix of young talent and good experienced vets [like Nash] is the key to a championship team.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Loyalty4Life said:


> Nash is 32, so you are right, there are only so many years left with him. But, my guess is he'd have around 6-7 more good years of basketball left. He takes care of himself well, and is rarely injured. Imagine if Nash were to make most if not all of his teammates better for the next 6 years. Was it then worth it to trade for him, even though Roy might become a great player (which we don't even know will happen. It _could _happen) in the years to come? I think it's worth the sacrifice. But that is me.


No way Nash stays healthy and near his peak at 32. Most players don't even play to the age of 38, especially not point guards, and especially not point guards who play at the pace Nash does, and even if they do, they are almost always only a shell of their former selves. Nash is a great guy to have to win now, but only if you have a team that suits his style, and he can't realistically be expected to keep it up for more than a few more years.


----------



## ODiggity (Feb 23, 2005)

Loyalty4Life said:


> Nash is 32 ... and is rarely injured.


He's ALWAYS injured. His back needs CONSTANT attention to keep him on the floor. That deterioration will catch up with him, unfortunately. But even with that-- he DOES make all players around him better.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

long-term thinking here....
lebron
dwade
yao
dhoward
that's about it...i'd hesitate on the big guys as i had a hard time putting dho on the list because we already have guys like zach and aldridge who is on the come up. I took the whole team into account. But roy is so young and palying so well right now, i have a tough time dealing him. He does it all well and plays so many different positions.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> No way would I trade Roy for O'Neal, Billups, or Nash (at this point).
> 
> Definitely not Bogut and *maybe not even Duncan*, whom I believe has already peaked.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't trade Roy for Duncan?! Tim Duncan, Mr. 3-time champ and 2-time MVP. Wow...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

duncan is also almost 30 and showing signs of breaking down..we already have zach and aldridge, the trade wouldnt make sense long term.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> duncan is also almost 30 and showing signs of breaking down..we already have zach and aldridge, the trade wouldnt make sense long term.


I'm far from being a Duncan fan, but the fact of the matter is he's still Tim Duncan. He may be 30 and showing signs of 'breaking down', but he knows how to win. He still has a good 5 years left in him. He'd give the Blazers immediate veteran leadership and I'm sure his presence alone will be taken into account. Randolph looks good right now, so you could slot Duncan at center and your frontcourst is set. Aldridge should be good eventually, but he's still a rookie, probably better set for a back-up role for now and he could learn under Duncan. This is no shot at Roy whatsoever, I think he's great and playing very well for a rookie, but I'm sure all GMs would trade Roy for Duncan.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> I'm far from being a Duncan fan, but the fact of the matter is he's still Tim Duncan. He may be 30 and showing signs of 'breaking down', but he knows how to win. He still has a good 5 years left in him. He'd give the Blazers immediate veteran leadership and I'm sure his presence alone will be taken into account. Randolph looks good right now, so you could slot Duncan at center and your frontcourst is set. Aldridge should be good eventually, but he's still a rookie, probably better set for a back-up role for now and he could learn under Duncan. This is no shot at Roy whatsoever, I think he's great and playing very well for a rookie, but I'm sure all GMs would trade Roy for Duncan.


If you were a Blazer fan, you'd understand what we went through with Jermaine O'Neal. We've grown paranoid of trading away potential 

Granted that Duncan's far superior to Dale Davis.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> But look at the Rockets win total. If TMac could stay healthy, I'd probably trade Roy for him. However, that hasn't been the case and his team has suffered for it.


Well, so far, McGrady has played two seasons: one in which he was fine, the Rockets were a 50-win team and McGrady had a fantastic first-round series. The other, obviously injury-marred.

I don't think that's too conclusive. Overall, McGrady entered this season having played 2-3 less games per season than Kobe Bryant, for their careers.

I agree McGrady has injury risks, but his talent level is far enough beyond Roy's that I'd still deal Roy for him.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

This question, as stated, is pretty meaningless. It could stand for any number of different questions which would have different answers. For example:
*If I wanted to win the most games in the coming season, I would trade Roy for ____ *
(here Duncan, Nash and even Shaquille O'Neal would get serious consideration)
*If I wanted to build the team for the future, I would trade Roy for____*
(obviously LeBron James and Dwight Howard would be high on this list, but it might include still very raw players who could turn out to be great, like Shaun Livingston or, if you're a REAL gambler, Andrew Bynum)
*My favorite player (for any reason, not necessarily to do with talent) not on the Blazers is ____*
(Gilbert Arenas would be high on this list for me, conversely, I would rather die than have Kobe Bryant come to the Blazers, even if he's possibly the most talented player in the league. This also rules out undeniably talented players who might just be a bit, well, boring. Yao Ming, Elton Brand, and possibly even Tim Duncan would be ruled out here.)

What is clearly factoring in to many people's decisions (to the utter bemusement of the other half of the thread contributors) is that building a team around a player who has only been a Blazer, and who has a nice character, who is, in other words _ours_ and nobody else's, has value irrespective of wins or potential. There are some blunt pragmatists (Ed springs to mind) who would trade their Granny for Hitler if he had a better J (and, because Ed has an almost unhealthy obsession with youth, was younger), while there are others who become instantly fanatically loyal to any player who dons the scarlet and black. I guess I'm somewhere in the middle. I wouldn't've traded Drexler for Jordan, for example, and wouldn't trade Roy for Kobe Bryant, but I'd find LeBron hard to turn down.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> duncan is also almost 30 and showing signs of breaking down..we already have zach and aldridge, the trade wouldnt make sense long term.


Duncan was utterly dominant in the playoffs last year. I think his decline is being vastly overstated. He's still a top-15 player all-time and in his prime.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

meru said:


> This question, as stated, is pretty meaningless. It could stand for any number of different questions which would have different answers.


I guess this question is ambiguous but it's a different way to approach the overriding question of "how good will Roy become?" It's hard to compare a pg and a C but it might be easier to discuss overall worth. PGa. is worth more to me then Cb. So in this thread we are able to take into account skills, potential, age, personality and all sorts of other attributes and instead of quantifying the attributes, we can assert a qualified opinion that one player is "worth" more then another.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> I'm far from being a Duncan fan, but the fact of the matter is he's still Tim Duncan. He may be 30 and showing signs of 'breaking down', but he knows how to win. He still has a good 5 years left in him. He'd give the Blazers immediate veteran leadership and I'm sure his presence alone will be taken into account. Randolph looks good right now, so you could slot Duncan at center and your frontcourst is set. Aldridge should be good eventually, but he's still a rookie, probably better set for a back-up role for now and he could learn under Duncan. This is no shot at Roy whatsoever, I think he's great and playing very well for a rookie, but I'm sure all GMs would trade Roy for Duncan.


Look at Duncan's age.

Look at the average age of players that have a future on the Blazers' roster.

Put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

LameR said:


> Look at Duncan's age.
> 
> Look at the average age of players that have a future on the Blazers' roster.
> 
> Put 2 and 2 together.


:sigh: Well you guys are just too convinced. I guess the Blazers are the only franchise that wouldn't want Tim Duncan then...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

dirk 
lbj
bosh
paul
nash


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

some o our world famous homerism coming out here fellas lolz...

he's having a good start to a rookie season on a team rebounding (hopefully) from the worst record in the league, many of these guys people wouldnt move him for are proven on deep playoff calibre teams - lets be semi-realistic here....

definite guys id move him for are...

lebron
kobe
duncan
garnett
dirk
nash
wade
paul
brand
bosh
josh howard
allen
pierce
dwight howard
carmello
gasol
kirilenko

there's probably a ton more id seriously think about , kevin martin, joe johnson, carter, kidd, parker etc


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> :sigh: Well you guys are just too convinced. I guess the Blazers are the only franchise that wouldn't want Tim Duncan then...


It's not that I don't want Tim Duncan, it's just that I would be hesitant to trade for him considering the pieces we'd have to give up.

A package of Zach and Przybilla sure wouldn't do it.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> It's not that I don't want Tim Duncan, it's just that I would be hesitant to trade for him considering the pieces we'd have to give up.
> 
> A package of Zach and Przybilla sure wouldn't do it.


Well that's just silly. We have been talking about who we would do a player for player swap with. Do you think we could make any package that could get lebron? wade? NO FREAKING WAY, but thats not what this thread is about.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow admittedly I don't know much about Roy but in the future this could end up being a pretty comical thread.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebbron said:


> Wow admittedly I don't know much about Roy but in the future this could end up being a pretty comical thread.


You should check him out if you get a chance. In his first 3 games in the NBA so far he has averaged 18.3 points, 4.3 rebounds and 5 assists with only 1.3 turnovers. Not only that, but he has had over 6 FT attempts per game so far and has been shooting almost 90% from the stripe. His shooting % is only 38% but it was much higher in the preseason and ALL his shots have demonstrated good shot selection but the ball seems to roll in and out. His shooting % will go up. He is also, as a rookie, our best man on defender for opposing PG's, SG's, and SF's. He has a killer crossover and can get anywhere on the court he wants to. On top of that he has great court awareness and seems to direct the rest of the team with his actions. Last game he was shooting poorly so he got 8 assists and shot 10 free throws. 

I have been a Blazer fan since 1985 and in that time I have never seen a rookie with half the ability that Roy has. 

This is not a thread built just on hope (although there is some of that) it's a thread built on demonstrated talent and ability. 

Does this mean that he will become as good as Paul Pierce? Certainly Not. However it mean that I believe that the possibility is great and I would rather watch a player like this rise to greatness then watch Pierce get older and fall from greatness.


----------



## dunkerman (Jan 2, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> OK, I'm not sure on these, but here are 12 players I think I would trade Roy for.
> 
> Lebron James
> Dwane Wade
> ...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Nate McVillain said:


> Well that's just silly. We have been talking about who we would do a player for player swap with. Do you think we could make any package that could get lebron? wade? NO FREAKING WAY, but thats not what this thread is about.


MY POINT EXACTLY!

Read what the other poster said that I quoted.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

DWade
Lebron
Rights to Oden
Kobe
Chris Paul
Yao
Dirk
Artest
TMac
Howard
Kirelenko
Brand

Maybe (for various reasons):
Melo
Bosh
Arenas
Hinrich
B. Wallace
Pierce
Billups
Prince
Amare
Nash
Allen
Lewis
Duncan
Garnett
Iverson
JRich
B. Davis
Redd


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

If we drafted Oden, do you think we would have a comparable tandem to Shaq/Wade or Shaq/Kobe?


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> If we drafted Oden, do you think we would have a comparable tandem to Shaq/Wade or Shaq/Kobe?


Not bad in a few years with us having the better center and them having the better 2guard.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Nate McVillain said:


> I have been a Blazer fan since 1985 and in that time I have never seen a rookie with half the ability that Roy has.


Do you mean among Blazers rookies? You can't possibly mean that Jordan, Olajuwon, Barkley, David Robinson, Shaquille O'Neal, Webber, Duncan, Hill, Vince Carter, James, Wade, Anthony, among all the other great rookies, didn't show "half the ability Roy has."

Roy, through three games, is playing like a run-of-the-mill ROY, which is still impressive. Some of the rhetoric is as though Roy is having one of the great rookie campaigns of all-time. Even if he sustained the performance of his first three games all throughout the season, it wouldn't touch what other rookies have done.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

ZBoFanatic said:


> DWade
> Lebron
> Rights to Oden
> Kobe
> ...


How would you not trade Roy for either Melo, or Bosh? lol not attacking anyone, but two people who are only 22 scoring 20+ PPG, and are both all stars aren't good enough for Roy?


----------

